# My hedgehog keep running around the cage's edge



## Dum (Apr 30, 2015)

My hedgehog was 1.5 years old.

Recently, my house suffered with ants, there were ants in his cage so I decide to clean his cage and put it on a little chair, put that chair on water to prevent ants coming back. (before ants attack, I've already keep his cage on that chair, without water beneath)

Now there wasnt any ants in his cage but he's keep running left and right around the edge of his cage, like searching something. I'm not sure there are anything related to the ants before, maybe he just randomly did that. But I'm a little worry because his nose keep scratching the cage's edge, I'm affraid if he keep doing this he will get hurt. And I have no ideas why did he do this?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Have you seen him doing it once or more often? Did anything else change (food, maybe something you've cleaned his cage with, etc)?
And does he have a wheel?

For how long have you had him?


----------



## Dum (Apr 30, 2015)

I haven't seen him doing it until now. I have him for 1 and a half year, and he doesn't have a wheel, everyday I let him out of his cage for 20min exercise. The food is still the same.

I cleaned his cup (he use a large cup as a cave to hide and sleep) with a towel and now he doesnt seem to use it anymore. It's 5:30 a.m. now and he's still running around at that edge (since 9:00 p.m.) , like if he's looking for a way out or searching something.

Till now, he still eats and drinks normally, just doesn't rest and running nonstop. I'll wait till noon and see if he will keep searching around or taking a rest as normal.

Thanks for replying ;___; .


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Sounds like zoo-cosis to me. He needs a wheel. Without one he has no enrichment. He's bored. Imagine being locked in a room with nothing to do. You'd go crazy too. Simply letting him out is not enough. He needs a wheel and plenty of enriching toys and hides to keep things exciting!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Agreed. He needs a wheel as soon as you can get him one. He's just bored out of his little mind.

Amazon.com : Kaytee Giant Comfort Exercise Wheel, 12-Inch, Colors Vary : Rat Exercise Wheel : Pet Supplies

That's an example of an appropriate wheel that's available at most pet stores. Do not get the silent spinner wheels, they are dangerous to hedgehogs. Also, do not get a wire mesh wheel. It needs to have a solid floor to it. You'll want a 12 inch wheel. I'd also recommend ordering a Carolina Storm wheel. I've heard great things about them. But for the sake of getting him a wheel quickly if you can find a comfort wheel you'll be ok.


----------



## Dum (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, I made his exercise time longer and he's sleeping in his cup now. I guess you guys are right, he needs more exercise and a wheel. I'll try to get him a new wheel, thanks  .


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You have to realize that hedgehogs can run 3-5 miles in a night, letting him out longer isn't enough he needs to be able to run as much as he wants during the night. Hedgehog wheels are not an optional item, they are a necessary requirement to keep a hedgehog healthy and happy. Without a wheel he has nothing to do during the night while you're sleeping and he's awake.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

+1 on the wheel. My hedgehog runs for hours on his wheel every night. When I take him out in the evening, he usually explores for a bit and then will nap until I put him back in his cage. I hardly see him during the day. Hedgehogs absolutely need that exercise they can only get by running at night on a wheel.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Also, how big is his cage? It doesn't sound like it's very large if it can fit on a chair. Hedgehogs need about 4sqft of space.


----------



## Dum (Apr 30, 2015)

It's a basic 30x18x16 cage. Not so large. He used to have an old wheel but when growing up he couldnt fit in it anymore so I took it out like 5-6 months ago. My country is having a 1 week holidays so I'll buy him a new one after the break  . Thanks so much guys .


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Ideally, and any age/any stage headgehog should have a 12 inch. It's safer and more comfortable for them since they can run flat without their back being curved around a smaller wheel or quills getting damaged on and spoke on the center of the wheel (like the comfort wheel has). The wheel should also have a flat smooth running surface as well as a wide enough surface so that he doesn't slip off. I know sometimes it can be confusing about what to get, but once you know what NOT to get, it'll be easier. As an earlier poster mentioned, the comfort wheel and any type of bucket wheel (which you can make yourself, if you want), are generally the way to go. You have to remember that hedgehogs are still a fairly uncommon pet commercially speaking, so there is a lot of incorrect information out there (pet store wise) as well as very little commercial products. Good luck!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, that cage is way too small. What I did instead of dropping tons of money on a big rabbit cage was buy one of those small animal playpens that are nothing more than a foldable metal fence. Cost me about $30 and it's more than enough room for him. It's permanently set up on a big table I have, and I have multiple fleece blankets in there for him to burrow in.


----------

